# Food for better TEETH growth



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

Does ne know of ne food that would help rb's grow bigger teeth? like something with alot of calcium or something.. oh yeah also is there a way to get rb's less skitish?


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I don't know about the teeth but I got my rb's less skittish by tapping on the glass everyday until they got used to me. This might sound stupid, but I got enough of them running away from me so I sat in front of the tank everyday for a little over two weeks and just bother them by tapping once in a while and stressing them out and making them go nuts. After a while, they got used to me and calmed down and went about their daily business as if I weren't even there.

I wouldn't really recommend this because what I did was not the smartest thing to do if you cared about your Ps. I was just really fed up with them not eating or doing anything in front of me.

Now they are only skittish for a minute or two when someone walking in from their blind spot if they were near that corner.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I think you mean Ps showing teeths more, not bigger. Showing teeth comes with age. The older piranhas get, images of their razor sharp jaws pertrude more from their lips.









Also, tapping against the glass isnt recommended. It like putting a metal boal over your head and tapping that.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Also, tapping against the glass isnt recommended. It like putting a metal boal over your head and tapping that.


Definitely: tapping the glass will cause pressure waves to run through the tank. The p's will sense this with their lateral line (which picks up pressure waves): this causes a lot of unnecessary stress and discomfort!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

on the note of making them less skittish i have a great solution for you. Try using a mirroe for your background, this has worked wonders for me, even with my cichlids too :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

oh yah and Rhom that picture is definatly amongst the best i have ever seen.... I like it alot :smile:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yes nice pict. also i thnk having it in a high trafic area works some people say no but i agree.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> oh yah and Rhom that picture is definatly amongst the best i have ever seen.... I like it alot :smile:


 Thanks Snow!!!














I have more in my links if you wanna check 'em out


----------



## neverlistentome (May 11, 2003)

I took the advice of some and moved the tank to a high traffic area and... it's actualy helped alot. They still run from sudden movements in the room (like me reaching for a beer), but they don't go into full hiding like before. Just the usual piranha chain reactions - one jets, they all freak out jetting everywhere.

Not sure what else I can do to totaly desensatize them. Really, it makes sense that in the wild they are skittish. Everyone in their shoal is also in their lunch menu. Or who knows, maybe my P's just have an anxiety disorder. I've considered putting 100mg Zoloft's in my tank or maybe some counseling sessions.


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

what if i fed my rb something that has calcium in it... would this help them grow bigger teeth faster? since calcium is suppose help bones and teeth grow? cause i found these dried calcium enriched crickets at petsmart that are suppose to be for reptiles. would this be bad for my rbs? are do u guyz think it would be ok?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CHI said:


> what if i fed my rb something that has calcium in it... would this help them grow bigger teeth faster? since calcium is suppose help bones and teeth grow? cause i found these dried calcium enriched crickets at petsmart that are suppose to be for reptiles. would this be bad for my rbs? are do u guyz think it would be ok?


 hmm..not sure if that will work...but make sure it won't kill your fish...if you decide to feed that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the best way to make there teeth stronger is to take them out of the tank and brush there teeth everyday morning and night


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> the best way to make there teeth stronger is to take them out of the tank and brush there teeth everyday morning and night


 hahaha


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> the best way to make there teeth stronger is to take them out of the tank and brush there teeth everyday morning and night


 Nice!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I was curious what was being advised here over the growth issue of teeth. Decided the last bit of advice was the best.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> the best way to make there teeth stronger is to take them out of the tank and brush there teeth everyday morning and night


 dont forget to floss, dont wanna get gingavitus


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and dont try yellow listerine they dont like it. i found mine the like the green cool mint flavor.the female piranha love that winter fresh smell


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

wut if i put a fan with something tied onto it and let it spin directly in front of my aquarium alot.... do u think this would desentize them







... maybe even color it red cause i heard they can see color


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NO.. best is adding Listerine mix with water changes gives that clean, white look!!!


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

I got my p's less skittish by just sitting right in front of the tank and watching them with my face in plain view of them only about a foot away, they eventually started coming right up to the glass to see what I was and now they wont eat anything unless it's right in the open... now they purposely chase the goldfish into the center of the tank (the visible area) and eat them as if to put on a show for me, when finished, they will park right against the glass looking out at me. not skittish at all....could be because I have been watching them about 2 hours every day this way for over 3 months ?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

thanks for the update man!


----------

